# What Does The Hedgehog Say?



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello. 

I am working on an music video called "What Does The Hedgehog Say?" It is to the song "What Does The Fox Say?" I will have clips on real hedgehog and Sonic the hedgehog in it. I plan on posting it to youtube.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Here is the song:


----------

